# ?

## Rosinka

** -  ,         . ** -  ,   ,  . 
           ? 
         ? 
   ?   ?      ? 
,     ,     .  .   ,    **,    **. 
  ,     ,   (   )     ?!

----------


## Def

?

----------


## Rosinka

> ?

  -,        . 
,    .

----------


## admin

*Rosinka*,  ,     ,       .      ,    .

----------


## Rosinka

> *Rosinka*,  ,     ,       .      ,    .

       ,       ?   .    !   ,   !..   ?!

----------


## Def

> -,        . 
> ,    .

   .
, ,      ,           . 
.  .     .

----------


## admin

*Rosinka*,  ,    ?   

> ,   ,      . (. )

   

> . (. )

   

> .  .     .

   ,    ,   .

----------


## Rosinka

> , ,      ,           . 
> .  .     .

  !    , -  ?!       ? 
   -   ,      ?!      ..    .  *fragov*,       ? ,     ...  . 
 ?!   !
..  ..

----------


## Def

> , -  ?!       ?

   .

----------


## admin

> , -  ?!       ?

  *Rosinka*,        ,              .  

> -   ,      ?!

              .       --  .

----------


## Rosinka

*fragov*,      .      .  ..     ?

----------


## zashtrihovana

> *fragov*,      .      .  ..     ?

    -   . ,    .  -  ,  - ,  .

----------


## Rosinka

*zashtrihovana*,    ,    ?      -...

----------


## admin

*Rosinka*,     ? ³  .
    . ,  ,             ,   ,    ,            ..

----------


## Rosinka

*fragov*, !) 
..  -   !? :)

----------


## Def

> ,    ,   .

  ,   ,  . ,      "".

----------


## amanuma

> .  .     .

    

> ,    ,   .

  Def                         ,          (       )                     ?

----------


## zashtrihovana

> *zashtrihovana*,    ,    ?      -...

    .   ,   .    ,      ,   .

----------


## amanuma

> ,

                     ,    .....

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,    .....

    ,  .  .
    ,   -.     ,     - .   .   ,       ,     -,   .    :    (      )  .

----------


## amanuma



----------


## Yonshi

.      !

----------


## Rosinka

> .      !

   .       8)

----------


## amanuma

ii i

----------


## Def

> .       8)

    .   .))))

----------


## Yonshi

? :)        .

----------

